# off to work with new skiddy



## lawnboy2121 (Jan 25, 2007)

off to the first job with the new skidsteer


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

Nice Skid.........:salute:

One Question???......Doe's Everyone in New England have a Mack Dump Truck....:laughing:


----------



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

Looks good , I like the tow vehicle !!!


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

Matson Snow;1385442 said:


> Nice Skid.........:salute:
> 
> One Question???......Doe's Everyone in New England have a Mack Dump Truck....:laughing:


seams like it lol they are built to handel N.E. for sure that looks like it could of been a converted tractor at one time a U model


----------



## lawnboy2121 (Jan 25, 2007)

yes it was its a u685 had it for 17 years now runs like a top


----------



## DugHD (Nov 1, 2005)

Nice skidsteer . Love the Mack!


----------



## lawnboy2121 (Jan 25, 2007)

thanks try to keep it clean looking


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Matson Snow;1385442 said:


> Nice Skid.........:salute:
> 
> One Question???......Doe's Everyone in New England have a Mack Dump Truck....:laughing:


Not all of usThumbs Up


----------



## ddb maine (Dec 4, 2009)

Nice NH, but im sure I do not stand alone when I say, "More pics of the Mack!" that thing is awesome.


----------



## DugHD (Nov 1, 2005)

Is Conneticut considered New England?? Havent had much sleep , maybe im have a brain cramp.?


----------



## crazymike (Oct 22, 2004)

Hand controls or foot?

All the hand controls I've looked at on NH skids look funny. Like it's some kind of home made add on.

I'm looking at used skids but have counted out the NH because of this


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

DugHD;1396497 said:


> Is Conneticut considered New England?? Havent had much sleep , maybe im have a brain cramp.?


Haha everything north of New York in the US ussmileyflag is New england (CT, RI, VT, NH, MA, ME)


----------



## lawnboy2121 (Jan 25, 2007)

the nh was hand and foot controls. Thanks for the comments on the mack will post more pics


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

DugHD;1396497 said:


> Is Conneticut considered New England?? Havent had much sleep , maybe im have a brain cramp.?


Of course it is!Don't they teach that in your Canadian schools. Darned Mainees


----------

